# Toms Rapids Mini Canister Filter



## jimjimson (Feb 10, 2006)

awesome. where did you get it from?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

$18 is a great price. :eek5: I got the ZooMed for $30 and thought it was a good price.


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

I got it at Pets Warehouse


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

oops, and here is the link for it 
http://www.pets-warehouse.com/Vpasp/shopexd.asp?id=157333


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

very good find. mite have to order one


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

What is the flow rate?


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

80gph, it doesn't seem to be adjustable... but you can always point the spray bar to the back... but I just stuff the canister with alot of poly fill and it seems to slow down the current.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I'm looking to put this in my smaller tanks, and maybe using some kind of valve to adjust the flow.

What's the diameter of the tubing in the Toms? How about the Zoomed?


I was also thinking of using several of these to make a centralized filtration system for my smaller tanks. That way, I could have the heater in one spot and make it a sump. I could use the filter to draw the water from the main tank and place it in the sump, which heats the water. Then a small pump would draw the water from the sump and return it to the main tank.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

IF you go sump you don't want to have two pumps. You will never be able to keep their flow matched.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I'd assume it comes with everything needed correct?

Wonder how well it would work on a 10g tank. This is the first I've ever heard of this canister. Let us know how it is doing later on.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Seems like you have to order in 3-paks -- can you confirm Ying?

Keep in mind that the flow of these is very weak. It might not be enough for a densely planted, well stocked 10 gal tank.


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

No you don't have to order in 3-paks. I just got one. and the flow rate is 80gph and I use it in a 6 gallon only dimension 24.5x6.375x9 But the description on the box say that it can be used for up to 20 gallon tanks. and the diamter of the tubing is 3/8 inch I believe not sure have to check tho. Yes it comes with everything you would need,even the hanger that zoomed sells separately. But I suggest you get some poly fill to get rid of the air that goes into the air valve.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Cool find. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Did you call and place your order? Over the Internet it won't allow you to decrease the number of filters to one. It always reverts back to three.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

yingxuebailang said:


> oops, and here is the link for it
> http://www.pets-warehouse.com/Vpasp/shopexd.asp?id=157333


isn't this the business owned by robert novak, who sued some hobbyists for saying his service sucked on an online forum a couple of years ago? if so, don't give him your money.


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

Looks the part

well done!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

milesm said:


> isn't this the business owned by robert novak, who sued some hobbyists for saying his service sucked on an online forum a couple of years ago? if so, don't give him your money.


Yep. I just got schooled by Tom Barr on this very subject in another forum icon_redf) - this Novak character certainly has an active legal life. Here's a *link *detailing some of the story.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

alphacat said:


> Yep. I just got schooled by Tom Barr on this very subject in another forum icon_redf) - this Novak character certainly has an active legal life. Here's a *link *detailing some of the story.


Wow is all I can say.

Probably won't order from them.......won't return my e-mails so yup. Won't say another word.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Incredible. I'll remove that bookmark then. Not that they ever had anything I was looking for.


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

very busy legal life indeed....wish I knew before my purchase, but still wonders how he keeps the price so low.. maybe you guys can print that page and try to get it price matched somewhere else??


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

yes his pricing for that is VERY low, other online sites want double the price. before i saw the legal stuff, i sent emails to question why i could only get the shopping cart to have qty of 3 of them, with no way to put in just one or two. no responses, but glad it took long enough for me to see other stuff. guess i just need to pay regular pricing....


----------



## yingxuebailang (May 22, 2005)

Well for those of you who are on a tight budget and really in desperate need of a small canister filter and don't really care for his legal life, you should try the link again since the quantity amount is updated and reset to one.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Still waiting on replies to my _numerous_ e-mails. Have about 6-8 items I want but.....eh. *shrugs*


----------

